# Cleaning Arm's Reach Mini Co Sleeper



## Mawood (Dec 14, 2009)

Hi-
we have a newborn and our friends loaned us their mini co sleeper. I was trying to look up how to clean the fabric because it doesn't come off. Our friends had loaned it to other families before and had stored it in their workshop so I want to give it a good clean. Anyone done that before or is it just not possible? The mini co sleeper isn't that expensive. Maybe it is the company's way of making sure it doesn't get handed down too often!

Thanks for your insight!


----------

